# Revolution Lipstick



## butterflyeyes (Oct 21, 2013)

Since I didn't see a thread dedicated to these Urban Decay lipsticks I thought I would go ahead and start one.  I finally tried out one of the 3 I purchased today and fell in love with the formula. I wore Manic for about 9 hrs today (touched up once) and it was super moisturizing and comfortable on the lips. When I finally took it off my lips were smooth and soft...almost like I had worn my JB all day lol. Can't wait to wear my other two colors (Venom and Jilt).


----------



## Melzie (Oct 21, 2013)

I have two regular size in *Fiend *and *Jilted *and two deluxe samples in *Anarchy *and *Catfight*.  I agree w/Butterflyeyes that they comfortable to wear and are moisturizing.  






  Fiend is one five lipsticks that have a permanent home in my purse.  It is my everyday neutral pink shade.  It seriously goes with every single eye look that I do.  I have already used almost half of the tube.  This is probably one of 6 lipsticks that I have finished halfway, mind you I have been using lipstick almost everyday since my college days (over 10 years?)  During the 9 hours I am at work I reapply twice, usually once after lunch and one just before my shift ends.

  Jilted is a VERY bold lipstick UD describes it as "deep fuchsia shimmer with blue shift".  I have used it at least 10 times and I get compliments when I use it.  What I love about this lipstick is that it fades soooo nicely and stains your lips evenly.  Anarchy and Catfight are both as bold as Jilted.  All three do stain and fade nicely.  They last longer than Fiend, but don't bold red/berry/fuchsia lipstick shades always last longer than nude shades?  At least all the ones I own are that way.

I did want to get more shades, but I bought Sephora's Give Me More Lip so I'm pretty sure I am not buying anymore lip products until next year.  

I'm hopping I won't buy more this year!!  But I guess we will see! 





-Aloha from your friend in Hawaii


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 21, 2013)

I wanna pick up a few of these... When I swatches them ... In store I like the way they glided on my hand... so creamy


----------



## Addict4MAC (Oct 22, 2013)

I can't wait to finally try these. MAC and all of there LE releases! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I barely have play money for other brands.


----------



## IHughes (Oct 22, 2013)

They're lovely, really creamy and glide on smoothly and last a long time! I have Turn On and I use it a lot!  Now I want more!!


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Oct 22, 2013)

Addict4MAC said:


> I can't wait to finally try these. MAC and all of there LE releases!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You will love them.....great formula, pigmentation and lasting power.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 22, 2013)

DeeDee2013 said:


> You will love them.....great formula, pigmentation and lasting power.


:agree:


----------



## katred (Oct 22, 2013)

If you're looking for more comments and recommendations, there has also been some discussion on these in the Fall releases thread. But I think we can handle one specifically for these products, since they've joined the permanent assortment.

  This has quickly become one of my favourite lipstick formulas. I love the evenness, the pigmentation, the wear time... It's actually easier to name the things that I don't like, because there's only one: I find most of the shades somewhat easy to duplicate. Honestly, I'd rather have the shades that I can duplicate in this lovely formula, but I'm looking forward to seeing some newer, more nuanced shades as the line grows, or as limited shades are introduced with specific collections.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 22, 2013)

katred said:


> If you're looking for more comments and recommendations, there has also been some discussion on these in the Fall releases thread. But I think we can handle one specifically for these products, since they've joined the permanent assortment.  This has quickly become one of my favourite lipstick formulas. I love the evenness, the pigmentation, the wear time... It's actually easier to name the things that I don't like, because there's only one: I find most of the shades somewhat easy to duplicate. Honestly, I'd rather have the shades that I can duplicate in this lovely formula, but I'm looking forward to seeing some newer, more nuanced shades as the line grows, or as limited shades are introduced with specific collections.


Yeah, I know discussion has happened in that thread but thought it might be helpful to those that were interested in just discussing the lipsticks since they aren't just Fall products and are permanent.   You're right though...the colors aren't terribly unique but the formula is amazing enough that it makes up for it. I really do hope that they expand on their color range in the future, but it's definitely nice that they do have some great wearable staples now that you don't have to worry about disappearing quickly.


----------



## pockykami (Oct 24, 2013)

I own two of these lipsticks-liar and anarchy. I love the formula of both, but liar is a little too brown toned for my fair skin I think. Anarchy is also a little less creamy than liar, which I heard is true with their brights and darks.  I would love to get more, but as someone else said the colors are very dupeable. Im also on a matte kick lately. I think if I ever get a job in a corporate environment, I will definitely purchase more of the nudes. They have so many great work appropriate shades. I am also dying to try protest, because peachy nudes are a little harder to find, but I dont want to pay shipping or buy something just for the sake of getting this lipstick


----------



## SweetSweetIrony (Oct 24, 2013)

Anyone know how similar Shame is to MAC's Dubonnet? I don't want dupes.


----------



## Knope2012 (Nov 11, 2013)

I got Manic and Venom today and this is my new favorite formula. I find that a lot of "moisturizing" formulas just aren't that moisturizing on me, but this one is great. I do with the tip was a different shape, but that's my only complaint. I'll be getting all of the deep and bright colors in this range.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Nov 11, 2013)

Knope2012 said:


> I got Manic and Venom today and this is my new favorite formula. I find that a lot of "moisturizing" formulas just aren't that moisturizing on me, but this one is great. I do with the tip was a different shape, but that's my only complaint. I'll be getting all of the deep and bright colors in this range.


That's something I don't like...the shape of the lipstick lol. I'm thinking it's just something I might need to get used to but it's the only thing I'm not too thrilled with.


----------



## Knope2012 (Nov 11, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> That's something I don't like...the shape of the lipstick lol. I'm thinking it's just something I might need to get used to but it's the only thing I'm not too thrilled with.


  Yeah it's not great. I can get it around the top and bottom of my lips okay, but it's awkward on the corners. I'm not great with a lip brush either, so I prefer to apply from the tube if I can get away with it.


----------



## matchachoco (Nov 12, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> That's something I don't like...the shape of the lipstick lol. I'm thinking it's just something I might need to get used to but it's the only thing I'm not too thrilled with.


  Agreed, it's a little hard to be precise. The formula makes up for it, though! I got Strip and I love it. It's like Clinique's Butter Shine formula only longer wearing and less, well, shiny.    UD knocked it out of the park, but I got Strip only because it was one of the few colors I couldn't already dupe in my collection.


----------



## prettygirl8 (Nov 12, 2013)

I brought Venom and I LOVE it! On me it's bold but not TOO bold. I also have Rapture and like it.


----------



## NATlar (Nov 16, 2013)

Shame and Venom are my favourite, I actually went to get a back up of those two today but my local UD has sold out. I'm hoping they're not limited edition.


----------



## cocodivatime (Dec 2, 2013)

I just discovered these after researching online for the Urbay Decay Black Friday special. I've never tried on my lips but I love the formula from swatching   The pigmentation reminds me of MAC Amplified formula


----------



## Knope2012 (Dec 3, 2013)

I'll get my set of 6 tomorrow! I think I'm most excited for Jilted, but the nudes and pinks will be nice for every day


----------



## cocodivatime (Dec 3, 2013)

Knope2012 said:


> I'll get my set of 6 tomorrow! I think I'm most excited for Jilted, but the nudes and pinks will be nice for every day


  Lucky you!! I tried to buy the set but it sold out while in my cart.  Do we know yet if UD will re-release or is it gone forever. There was an email when back in stock link for about a day then it was removed


----------



## Knope2012 (Dec 3, 2013)

cocodivatime said:


> Do we know yet if UD will re-release or is it gone forever. There was an email when back in stock link for about a day then it was removed


  I think it was a Black Friday only deal, but I can see them doing something similar again later. Maybe the day after Christmas?


----------



## thejwlife (Dec 3, 2013)

Knope2012 said:


> I think it was a Black Friday only deal, but I can see them doing something similar again later. Maybe the day after Christmas?


 That would be great. I really wanted to get this but I was at work during the time it went live.


----------



## MissTT (Dec 3, 2013)

I fell in love with and wanted to marry Naked, but I ended up getting that white, gross line on my lips when I wore it. Not sure if it's b/c I have to talk all day or what. I used Prep + Prime, too, so I don't know what the issue is. I'm so disappointed b/c I really want own some of these lipsticks.


----------



## IHughes (Dec 3, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I fell in love with and wanted to marry Naked, but I ended up getting that white, gross line on my lips when I wore it. Not sure if it's b/c I have to talk all day or what. I used Prep + Prime, too, so I don't know what the issue is. I'm so disappointed b/c I really want own some of these lipsticks.


  That happens to me too, with any creamy lipstick formula. It's really annoying and I haven't found a solution yet.  I've got many lipsticks I don't use or enjoy much because of this!! The formulas that don't do that on me are the dryer ones like matte or retromatte or the lighter ones like lustres, mineralized or more balmy ones. It's SOOO annoying!!


----------



## MissTT (Dec 3, 2013)

It happens to me with nearly all lipsticks. It's very frustrating and embarrassing. I'm talking to people about makeup while I look like I'm foaming at the mouth. I suspect it may have to do with all the talking I have to do during a shift without rehydrating myself. It's been better when I've made efforts to take more drink breaks. Unfortunately that's not usually possible. I try to stay on the floor as much as possible and only take scheduled food breaks.


----------



## TheLadyDanger (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm so happy I was able to snatch the Black Friday deal Urban Decay had with these lipsticks. I only had Naked 2 and 69 (the name got me, then the color just ROCKS) before. I am excited to try Naked, Native, Protest and F-Bomb. I already have a sample of Catfight, so I will be giving away the full size to a friend. Jilted, which is beautiful may be given as a present as well.

  I enjoy how comfortable these are on the lips. Even though they are creamy and moisturizing, I have not experienced them feathering or leaving a white "ring" around my mouth (especially with the nude).


----------



## cocodivatime (Dec 3, 2013)

Omg those of you that got the Black Friday set are driving daggers into my heart with bragging. Lol!! I hope someone has duplicates and puts a few up for sale in the clearance bin. There were several colors from that set that I liked from swatching


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 3, 2013)

Knope2012 said:


> I'll get my set of 6 tomorrow! I think I'm most excited for Jilted, but the nudes and pinks will be nice for every day


  Mine came yesterday! I can't wait to play! With new formulas, I hate to go crazy and splurge without knowing how they'll work on me. But this was a great way to try them and have a few shades to give as gifts! I love that I can keep some and feel like they are just freebies! Yay! Let me know which ones you like the best! Catfight and Jilted look awesome!!


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 3, 2013)

cocodivatime said:


> I hope someone has duplicates and puts a few up for sale in the clearance bin. There were several colors from that set that I liked from swatching


  None of the shades in this set are LE. So, if there is a shade you particularly like, you could always grab one to test out! I know missing out on a good deal stinks, but I'm sure they'll run specials on these in the future. Maybe even start including them in value sets or with eyeshadow palettes like they did with the lipstick pencils with the Oz palettes! UD is always doing cool things like that!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 3, 2013)

Did anyone notice the lipstick and liner Vault on the UD site for $195 (I think)? It said out of stock but I never saw it so I'm not sure if it's just new or what.


----------



## MissTT (Dec 3, 2013)

For some reason I thought that was an Ulta deal, but here it is: http://www.urbandecay.com/urban-decay/exclusives/the-stockpile/413.html

  eta: oh yep here it is at Ulta. I saw it yesterday I think: http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod6260023


----------



## Addict4MAC (Dec 4, 2013)

MissTT said:


> For some reason I thought that was an Ulta deal, but here it is: http://www.urbandecay.com/urban-decay/exclusives/the-stockpile/413.html
> 
> eta: oh yep here it is at Ulta. I saw it yesterday I think: http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod6260023


OMG WANT! I signed up to be notified for a restock on UD. It's no longer listed on Ulta.


----------



## MissTT (Dec 4, 2013)

Dang! Those things sold out in about 2 days.


----------



## Knope2012 (Dec 4, 2013)

MissTT said:


> For some reason I thought that was an Ulta deal, but here it is: http://www.urbandecay.com/urban-decay/exclusives/the-stockpile/413.html
> 
> eta: oh yep here it is at Ulta. I saw it yesterday I think: http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod6260023


  Even though I have 3 of those already, I want that. That's an awesome deal!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 4, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Dang! Those things sold out in about 2 days.


I didn't even know it existed on the UD site and it was sold out lol. That's why I wasn't sure if it was even live or of it was something they quietly released and it just disappeared. I definitely didn't get the PR email for that one but if it was a flash sale thing it's possible they didn't send out a PR for it to bloggers. I'm sure going to ask though lol. I'm feeling a little left out of the loop of this one lol. I've been getting those emails a little late anyway lately. Earlier than the public emails but still later than I used to...which is why I completely abandoned doing any major UD blogging except by request. But I digress. I definitely don't NEED this set but man...I just might have caved if I had known about it lol


----------



## MissTT (Dec 4, 2013)

I thought about it for a hot second on Monday. $9.75/item is not too shabby.


----------



## Knope2012 (Dec 7, 2013)

I haven't tried Naked or Native yet, but I love the other four that I got. So far, my favorite is Catfight. I love how all the colors are fun without being too bright. I have my eye on Anarchy next!


----------



## cocodivatime (Dec 15, 2013)

Bumping this up.  I want more chat about these lippies!!  I'm waiting on mine to arrive and I will certainly spill the tea


----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 15, 2013)

I definitely plan on getting more of these...love the formula. I really hope they expand the color range.


----------



## cocodivatime (Dec 16, 2013)

Would you guys believe that I'm still waiting one Cyber Monday order from Ulta?  I've had things arrive from overseas sooner than this


----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 16, 2013)

cocodivatime said:


> Would you guys believe that I'm still waiting one Cyber Monday order from Ulta?  I've had things arrive from overseas sooner than this


Yeah...people are still just now getting Black Friday orders from some companies. Weather is part of the problem...heavy orders...the time of year...so yeah...not completely shocked. Hope you get it soon!


----------



## Baby1black (Dec 16, 2013)

Finally it came pretty excited . I have never used these lippies hopefully I like the formula.


----------



## Rebellefleur (Dec 17, 2013)

I love the formula on these, I got a mini sample size one in an ipsy bag, I havent worn it a lot though its a bright hot pink love the color but not really work appropriate =\


----------



## Knope2012 (Dec 22, 2013)

I still really want Anarchy and Turn On. It would be easy to end up with all of these eventually!


----------



## cocodivatime (Dec 22, 2013)

I tried one of mine on for first time yesterday. Super pigmented and creamy. Some colors seem more pigmented than others but overall I like it so far


----------



## cocodivatime (Jan 15, 2014)

Lipstick talk anyone? I'm wondering about the color Rapture. Anyone have it?


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 15, 2014)

Baby1black said:


> Finally it came pretty excited . I have never used these lippies hopefully I like the formula.








Jealous!


----------



## tamikajodha (Jan 15, 2014)

Baby1black said:


> Finally it came pretty excited . I have never used these lippies hopefully I like the formula.


  Sighhhh


----------



## cocodivatime (Jan 28, 2014)

No modeling pics anyone eh?


----------



## Jill1228 (Feb 14, 2014)

Their lipsticks are my new addiction. I just ordered Anarchy I currently have 69, Catfight, F-bomb, Shame, Venom and Jilted with matching lip pencils


----------



## Jill1228 (Feb 14, 2014)

cocodivatime said:


> No modeling pics anyone eh?








  Anarchy. I was getting an opinion on it from my friend in Chicago  I just ordered it


----------



## cocodivatime (Feb 15, 2014)

I LOVE this line of lipstick seriously.  I cannot understand  why it does not get more praise.  SO pigmented and SO creamy.  LOVE.  I think I said it before but the pigmentation reminds me of MACs' amplified formula.

  I'm wearing Fiend today with no liner and didn't put any gloss on until the second part of the day although I didn't need it.  I wore Rapture earlier in the week and it paired perfectly with the new Naked lip gloss in Beso.

  I only have like 2 or 3 more colors to get before I have the whole line now.  I collected fast.  That's how much I love them...


----------



## Knope2012 (Feb 15, 2014)

cocodivatime said:


> I LOVE this line of lipstick seriously.  I cannot understand  why it does not get more praise.  SO pigmented and SO creamy.  LOVE.  I think I said it before but the pigmentation reminds me of MACs' amplified formula.
> 
> I'm wearing Fiend today with no liner and didn't put any gloss on until the second part of the day although I didn't need it.  I wore Rapture earlier in the week and it paired perfectly with the new Naked lip gloss in Beso.
> 
> I only have like 2 or 3 more colors to get before I have the whole line now.  I collected fast.  That's how much I love them...


  I just bought Rapture in the F&F sale! It's not here yet, but I'll try it on Monday. It's seriously one of my favorite brands of lipstick too. I think I have 8 or so at this point, maybe 9 with Rapture? I want pretty much all of them though, especially Anarchy and Shameless. The formula wears so well on me without drying my lips out, and it's just gorgeous on. Of all I have so far, I've worn Manic the most.


----------



## Jill1228 (Feb 15, 2014)

Catfight


----------



## PeachTwist (Mar 8, 2014)

Bought my first which arrived the other day - Venom. Swatch is beautiful, can't wait to try it on. Though which lip liner to use.. will have to go through mine to see. The formula seems so beautiful and creamy though. I may end up buying a lot more!


----------



## Jill1228 (Mar 8, 2014)

Do you have a tendency to get the matching lip liner?


----------



## Jill1228 (Mar 8, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Bought my first which arrived the other day - Venom. Swatch is beautiful, can't wait to try it on. Though which lip liner to use.. will have to go through mine to see. The formula seems so beautiful and creamy though. I may end up buying a lot more!


 Get the matching lip liner in Venom. I have that


----------



## PeachTwist (Mar 9, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> PeachTwist said:
> 
> 
> > Bought my first which arrived the other day - Venom. Swatch is beautiful, can't wait to try it on. Though which lip liner to use.. will have to go through mine to see. The formula seems so beautiful and creamy though. I may end up buying a lot more!
> ...


  I wouldn't say it's a tendency to get the matching lip liner.  I'll go through my MAC and NYX liners to see if I have one that would work with it.  If not, I'll get Venom.  I also really like the look of Jilted.  I seem to have an unhealthy love for bold lipstick.

  EDIT: Ordered Venom l/l, Jilted l/s & l/l and Naked l/s as I have Naked l/l already.  They'll be here tomorrow - win!


----------



## kait0 (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm thinking of getting "native" lipstick, does anyone here have that one? Recommend it? I previously had "rush" lipstick but the color was just doing nothing for me.


----------



## Knope2012 (Mar 10, 2014)

kait0 said:


> I'm thinking of getting "native" lipstick, does anyone here have that one? Recommend it? I previously had "rush" lipstick but the color was just doing nothing for me.


  I have Native and it's nice, but nothing I really reach for often. It's one of the few paler colors that doesn't wash me out though, so if you've had any trouble with this color in the past, it would be a good pick. It will also depend on your natural lip color, so it might be better to try in store. It swatches on my hand and lips completely differently


----------



## tiffabutt (Mar 12, 2014)

kait0 said:


> I'm thinking of getting "native" lipstick, does anyone here have that one? Recommend it? I previously had "rush" lipstick but the color was just doing nothing for me.


  I have it and I think it's pretty, although a little too pale for my skin tone. I still wear it though


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 13, 2014)

I bought three lippies during the last UD Friends & Family Sale so I now have a grand total of 5 of these lippies. Venom and Shame are my absolute favorites from this line. The three that I got during the sale are Anarchy, Bang and 69.


----------



## Jill1228 (Mar 25, 2014)

Gash is back and it's to die for  Brings my lipstick total to 8


----------



## Consuela327 (Aug 14, 2014)

I might be slightly obsessed with these lipsticks I own 15 and looking to buy more.


----------



## Eggy Bread (Aug 15, 2014)

These are my favorite lipsticks. I have Shame, Rapture, Rush, and Manic. Unfortunately most of the other shades are not colors I can pull off. I'm hoping they come out with a burgundy shade at some point.


----------



## sumsta13 (Aug 18, 2014)

I loove these lippies! Such great quality and sooo comfortable on the lips.  Here are links to some hauls I did with swatches. Enjoy!   edited by moderator: Please do not link to your own blog /YouTube in your posts. You can add a link to your signature.


----------



## PeachTwist (Aug 19, 2014)

Currently at 5.

  Venom, Jilted, Naked, Manic and Shame.  Have the correlating lipliners, too.


----------



## MakeupQueen4 (Sep 5, 2014)

I love these lippies. The formula is amazing and so comfortable to wear. I'm wondering if we will get some new shades in this line during this holiday season. I sure hope so! I currently own 2 of the Revolution Lipsticks in shades Turn On and Venom. Venom is an HG lippie for me. As soon as I swatched it I fell in love and knew I had found something special. Venom is like MACs Rebel but even more comfortable to wear. I do think the shape of the lippies could be Improved but I love these so much that the shape is just a small gripe and it would not stop me from purchasing more shades. I'm currently eyeing Catfight, Shame, and Jilted right now. I also love the packaging of these. They really feel sturdy and I feel comfortable just tossing them in my purse when I'm in a rush and not worrying about them popping open or getting damaged bumping up against the contents of my bag.


----------



## MooseMoose (Sep 5, 2014)

Eggy Bread said:


> These are my favorite lipsticks. I have Shame, Rapture, Rush, and Manic. Unfortunately most of the other shades are not colors I can pull off. I'm hoping they come out with a burgundy shade at some point.


  I only has Mrs. Mia Wallace, cause how could one not, but haven't indulged otherwise because I want darker colors!  True purple, burgundy, a grey-purple nude.


----------



## SavannahLovely (Sep 5, 2014)

MooseMoose said:


> I only has Mrs. Mia Wallace, cause how could one not, but haven't indulged otherwise because I want darker colors!  True purple, burgundy, a grey-purple nude.


  I only have that one too, but I love the formula!!! As soon as I put it on my lips, I knew I needed more lol. I'm just waiting for Sephora's VIB sale to make my Sephora purchases for fall


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm thinking of getting the Mrs Mia Wallace.. it looks beautiful!


----------



## MakeupQueen4 (Sep 6, 2014)

SavannahLovely said:


> I only have that one too, but I love the formula!!! As soon as I put it on my lips, I knew I needed more lol. I'm just waiting for Sephora's VIB sale to make my Sephora purchases for fall


   I made VIB today and the sales associate told me to be on the lookout for the VIB sale ... Any clue when this sale usually occurs or is it just sometime in the fall with no particular month/date?


----------



## SavannahLovely (Sep 6, 2014)

MakeupQueen4 said:


> I made VIB today and the sales associate told me to be on the lookout for the VIB sale ... Any clue when this sale usually occurs or is it just sometime in the fall with no particular month/date?


  Well, last year it was November 7-11, and the year before that it was November 8-12. So I'm guessing November 6-10...


----------



## MakeupQueen4 (Sep 6, 2014)

SavannahLovely said:


> Well, last year it was November 7-11, and the year before that it was November 8-12. So I'm guessing November 6-10...


  Awesome, thank you!


----------



## stephshopaholic (Sep 7, 2014)

I swatched shame in sephora today and I want it! I only gave mrs Mia Wallace currently.


----------



## MooseMoose (Sep 7, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> I'm thinking of getting the Mrs Mia Wallace.. it looks beautiful!





PeachTwist said:


> I'm thinking of getting the Mrs Mia Wallace.. it looks beautiful!


  Definitely get it, it's beautiful


----------



## Tiahaar (Sep 24, 2014)

I just got Mrs Mia Wallace and fell in love with UD's new lipsticks. The formula feels so nice on my lips and for the first time ever my lips don't get dry. I have the old version of Jilted and I love the color (but hate the taste), so I will definitely get that one when I run out. Other shades I'm drooling are Shame, 69 and Venom.


----------



## souledout (Sep 24, 2014)

I have Rapture an Mrs Mia Wallace. Both are amazing! Love the formula


----------



## Missdelish (Sep 26, 2014)

I got Mrs Mia Wallace fell head over heels for it so bought a backup, then i saw f bomb and anarchy on sale so picked them up, they are so amazing, i love the colour payoff and the wearability, i want more now, does anyone have shame? or 69 they are next on my list :  )


----------



## xxbluemoonxx (Feb 6, 2015)

Just bought a set of these on sale. I've never tried these, but I couldn't resist. My first UD purchase!


----------

